# The First Building That Got You Interested in Skyscrapers?



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mines a bit weird, when I was visiting NYC a few years ago I stayed in my cousin's apartment at the Confucius Plaza apartments in Chinatown. It was about 460ft. tall, it doesn't stand out at all in NYC's huge skyline but it towers over Chinatown. The building isn't anything special architectural wise and looks very dull and bland now that I know more about skyscrapers. Back then I didn't know anything about skyscrapers, I used to call the Chrysler Building, the ESB. I didn't care about it when I was in NYC, I started to care about it when I got back home to Toronto and I was bored so I typed in "Confucius Plaza NYC" on google, and it directed me to Emporis (back then it was skyscrapers.com). Yeah and I got hooked on that site and started to really get interested in skyscrapers.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Mine was not only one but a whole city...NEW YORK CITY!!


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Mine would have to be Burj Dubai


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Travis007 said:


> Mines a bit weird, when I was visiting NYC a few years ago I stayed in my cousin's apartment at the Confucius Plaza apartments in Chinatown. It was about 460ft. tall, it doesn't stand out at all in NYC's huge skyline but it towers over Chinatown. The building isn't anything special architectural wise and looks very dull and bland now that I know more about skyscrapers. Back then I didn't know anything about skyscrapers, I used to call the Chrysler Building, the ESB. I didn't care about it when I was in NYC, I started to care about it when I got back home to Toronto and I was bored so I typed in "Confucius Plaza NYC" on google, and it directed me to Emporis (back then it was skyscrapers.com). Yeah and I got hooked on that site and started to really get interested in skyscrapers.


My story is exactly the same!! I was looking up emirates towers on googl e and skyscrapers.com got me hooked up and after i found SSC!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Don't know how I came on Emporis, but it interested my immeadetley. Wow worlds tallest hotel, wow worlds tallest residential, wow worlds tallest hospital. Not a long time after I discovered ssc.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

went to Vilnius beliving that Tallinn was the centre of the earth (well.. atleast Baltics ), and seeing they created a kick ass skyline on the place that was a hamburger stand 2 years ago really made me dig deep in the internet to find out more about scrapers planned in my city to reclaim the title  One thing lead to another and here i am


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Mine was 1 Canada Square at Canary Wharf. When its was by itself and not surrounded by other tall buildings.

From where i used to live i could see it all the time (although from a distance). And we used to call it "the Pencil point" (silly nickname i know) 

before



























after


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmm good question. When I was little I remember I read a book about a family travelling from London to America. It had pictures in it, and as they flew into New York you could see lower Manhatten (this was made before the WTC was built). There was also a great picture of just the ESB, it looked awesome. I think that's probably what triggered my love of skyscrapers. 
I also remember being amazed by Tower42 in the 1978 edition of Guiness Book of Records


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Its more like a game that got me interested... and the game is Simcity3000


----------



## Zissou (Jul 11, 2005)

The skyscraper that first got me interested was the Ren Cen in Detroit. I think mostly because its the tallest in the city. I dont like the building as much as I used to probably because Ive seen more skyscrapers and I know now what looks good and what doesnt. GM has made improvements though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

WTC


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Canary Wharf and the Bank of China tower.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Can't believe no one's is Sears Tower. Made me drop my jaw in awe when I was a kid.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Probably famous landmarks of New York and Chicago, as well as the computer game Sim City 2000.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I live in T.O and i used to be in awe of the CN tower and its massive height, that and the statue of Liberty. I used to think that they were the same size because I had never seen teh statue before.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

NY's skyline.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

NY


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

the Twin Towers in NYC. 

from the time of 9/11 until now....


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

i think the Shanghai skyline  (i'm very impressed with their building)(year 2001)

sorry to many name cannot putdown


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Tower 42, London.

Actually, it was known as the NatWest Tower when I first saw it.


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta

A Crapload of potos I took of it


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

sears tower, YEYE!


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

this building: 








:sleepy: boringggggg!


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

The Rialto, Melbourne, tallest scraper in Australia for some time. But i found these forums while on work experiance with a graphic designer, seeming his office was in a scraper, we had a great veiw of all the other scrapers, so he showed my scraperpage, when i got home and googled it, i found this, and found an Aussie section, and Melbourne section, i've been here ever since.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

it was the bank of china building in hong kong.. i remember as a child i would always be sketching it and finding pictures of it... i guess even as a child it had great influences on me and STILL has not lost its special place in my heart.... (also.. cn tower, but i guess that is not a building per se)


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

The Chrysler building


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Mine is the twin towers of the World Trade Center in NY. When I first saw them at age 8, I was madly in love with skyscrapers and knew at the same moment that I will grow to be a skyscraper builder. 

It really hurts to know they are not there anymore


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Can't believe no one's is Sears Tower. Made me drop my jaw in awe when I was a kid.


mine is also Sears Tower too... especially in 1996, when I heard another country have the world tallest building beside the US...


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Empire state building. when i was a kid and saw the King Kong movie, i couldnt believe there was a bldg 102 storeys high! when sydney's tallest when i was a kid 40 storeys..


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

One Canada Square. London.

It used to look so huge when it was on it's own, isolated. We used to drive past it when I was a kid and I'd just stare at it until it vanished out of the horizon or it's view got obscured.


----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

I first became interested in skyscrapers when i visited the courthouse in miami where my mother worked. It's kind of ugly and stands only 110m tall. But it was the first tall building i ever visited. I was even more impressed by the WTC but I visited it when I was older.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

There was no one building that got me interested, it was looking at a 2 page spread of tall structures of the world in a book while shopping that got me intrigued. But at that time I heard about the Petronas Towers nearing completion and that was the first building I began researching online.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Boerentoren, Antwerp, the first skyscraper of the European continent, 97m tall, 1932:










But also the left one, Cathedral of Our Lady, in my opinion the most beautiful building in the world, largest and tallest gothic church in the Benelux.


----------

